# Where can I buy a Marshall logo?



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Looking for the old block style logo...not an original though, dont want to pay for that! Any dealers in Canada?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Not sure you can buy them anywhere. Maybe direct from Marshall. I have never seen them in a retail store of any kind. Appear to be an endless supply of them on eBay

NEW Original Marshall amp Logo Large 11" - eBay (item 380255720656 end time Aug-30-10 23:57:16 PDT)


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's a good source:

Mojotone Amplifier Logos


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Looking for the old block style logo...not an original though, dont want to pay for that! Any dealers in Canada?


Good luck on finding a dealer in Canada! Sure glad it's you looking and not me!

Here's a good source in the States:

Antique Electronic Supply


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I am having an amp modded in the US and the guy said that he can just get me one. Thanks for the input folks.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I've got one here if you don't get one from your guy.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Here a source for MARSHALL BLOCK LOGO : marshall block logo gold w black but it is : $79.95 

My suggestion, copy this logo in your computer, print it ''REVERSE'' on a decal paper using a laser printer than slide the decal on a plexiglass sheet, it will cost you $1,00 + the plexiglass.


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

Just go get an Mg series Marshall and use or sell the Mg after you take the name plate.


----------



## Chubsman (Jul 19, 2012)

Marshall block logos. I am in Canada. Ship worldwide.
Block Logo Main - Chubsman


----------

